# Virginia driver kills cyclist, gets temporary license suspension, joke fine



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

The Virginia driver who killed Radford University professor Fess Green received only a temporary license suspension and reduced fine, despite a history of reckless driving and (probably) driving on a suspended license:

http://www.vabike.org/driver-kills-radford-cyclist-merely-loses-license-temporarily/

Fess Green was a pillar of our community, and a great cycling advocate. More about him soon.


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

This is the first I heard of this. I had one quick summer class under Fess Green about 10 or 11 years ago. I remember him talking about many of his trips and just how much enthusiasm he had for cycling. The sentence this person received is ridiculous and proves how little cyclist rights mean to the general public.


----------

